# CAAD7 SI Bottom Bracket



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade the crankset on my 2003 CAAD7 R1000, and would very much like to go with a new BB30, but I am not sure if my frame is compatible. It says SI "System Integration" on the frame, but just would like to confirm as I understand that both a SI and standard threaded options were available. I don't know if the badging was just hype or it truly indicates if my frame is BB30 compatible.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Only if yoiu have the team version frame then it would be BB30 bracket.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

"SI" was more of a marketing term. Did not refer only to BB30. You probably have an english threaded BB.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Thought so. This stinks, but thanks for your replies.


----------

